# Hyperlink (Text) zum Abschicken



## Toppits (9. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Login Menü für meine Seite. Nun möchte ich das Menü zum Anmelden  direkt auf der Starseite machen. Doch ich möchte nicht unbedingt da einen Button zum Abschicken haben, geht das auch mit einem Hyperlink (Text) und wie lautet dann der Quelltext für den Hyperlink ?

MfG
Tobi


----------



## xxenon (9. April 2004)

hi Toppits!

geht alles mit JavaScript:


```
<form name="form1">
<input type="text" /><br />
<a href="JavaScript: document.form1.submit()">submit</a>
</form>
```

regards...


----------



## xxenon (9. April 2004)

*JavaScript*

grmml...


JavaScript muss natürlich zusammen geschrieben werden....



gibts denn noch hoffnung dass der bug jemals behoben wird? ^^


regards (die zweite) ...


----------

